# Need non Pontiac Center caps for my OEM 18's



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey people, ive been searching all morning and cant find anything to help me I am wanting to get rid of the pontiac center caps i was looking at these on ebay because they would go with my cars look but im not sure if they would fit, I dont know the size of the caps and what i would be able to swap them with but i would like to get rid of the pontiac ones im sure there are GM cars out there with same size caps so if anyone could help me out id appreciate it.

OEM 08 09 10 Chevy Cruze Cross Wheel Center Hub Cap 1P | eBay


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would be incredibly suprised if anyone knows if Cruze center caps would fit GTO wheels. Doesn't seem like something that someone would have a reason to try. What about the Middle Eastern Chevrolet Lumina SS (same body as our GTO's)...what kind of center caps do they have?


----------



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah thats where I got that Chevy Emblem from the llumina, it was a hell of a time getting it though im sure those caps would fit but i cant imagine trying to get them, thats why i want to find something capatible that will fir preferably chevy maybe a malibus, impala. any other car that might come with 18's and have the same size cap


----------



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

this is where i got the idea from the Cruze caps this guy i guess did it on his GTO

Different style of holden wheel center caps - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think the caps that you linked would work. I just measured an extra GTO cap I have and the one measurement in that ad (4.5cm-1.7") is 4.9cm-1.9" on the GTO cap. The Cruize cap would be too small.


----------



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice, so what are the oem cap measurements? if i get the matching size I should be good right?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The stock cap roughly 60mm-2.5/16" in diameter, 3/4" deep (mounting surface to outer edge) and 4.9cm-1.9" across the mounting surface. Don't know how much that really helps you unless you can find the dimensions of the other caps to compare.


----------



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

I might just go to the dealer with the cap and have them bring out a couple caps to compare them thanks for the help


----------



## underconstruction (Mar 17, 2012)

just curious if you found a replacement for the oem rim center caps? i have 17'' rims on an 05 GTO but i broke the tabs off when i replaced tire.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

gtog8ta.com now sells repops for 25.00 bucks


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

You could always get the liquidome graphic layover.


----------

